# entornos de x euros



## irene.acler

Hola a todos 
 
Tengo un texto de ámbito financiero:
 
_A lo largo de las últimos meses la curva de precios de la eléctrica Endesa viene desarrollando una tendencia neutral dentro de un amplio rango de precios, concretamente aquel que tiene como base y soporte fundamental niveles de 16,35 euros y como techo y resistencia *entornos de 18 euros*._
 
No consigo entender qué significa en este caso "entornos", y por consiguiente no sé cómo traducirlo. "Ambiente", "contesto"...pero aquí no tienen sentido en mi opinión.
 
 
¿Alguien me puede ayudar? 
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me "entornos de" significa "intorno a", "all'incirca".
Anche se dal contesto sembra "fino al livello di..."


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría 
"..._ y como techo y resistencia *valores cercanos* a los18 euros*"*_


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa oscar, ma irene chiedeva una traduzione in italiano.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que quiere es saber lo que significa  "entornos de 18 euros" para poder traducirlo.
Es dificil de entender para cualquiera porque está mal escrito.


----------



## Neuromante

Me van a criticar pero creo que la frase está bien escrita, simplemente está en "casi" jerga. Aquí "entornos" en plural, se refiere a campos, tarifas, tipos de contratos de suministro eléctrico.


Unas tarifas/contratos mínimas de unos X euros y otras máximas de 18 euros. "Entornos" sería el tipo de contrato-tarifa-condiciones a las que se aplica esos 18 euros.


_...concretamente aquel que tiene como base y soporte fundamental niveles de 16,35 euros y como techo y resistencia *tiene* entornos de 18 euros._ Quizás con ese "tener" redundante se entienda mejor


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> Me van a criticar


 
Se trata del precio de las acciones de Endesa en el mercado de valores.


----------



## irene.acler

En primer lugar, gracias a todos. Efectivamente para poder traducir el término necesitaba saber qué significa exactamente en español 

Uff, este texto me vuelve loca, porque no es que se entienda muy bien...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Yo no diría "entornos de" sino *entorno a los* (no sé si _entorno_ va en plural o singular, pero desde luego _a los_)


----------



## Neuromante

Entorno*s*, en plural, O lo que es lo mismo: No se refiere a los alrededores o las cercanías de algo, donde la palabra solo existe en singular.

Entornos, ámbitos.

Los 18 euros no son una "cantidad", es una característica abstracta común que define el "entorno"/"ámbito" donde se aplica y que no es exclusiva de los precios de Endesa


----------



## irene.acler

De acuerdo con Neuromante. Aquí "entornos" es claramente un sustantivo plural.


----------



## 0scar

_Entorno_* siempre* es un sustantivo, no es un adverbio como _intorno/attorno_.


Cómo dije más arriba yo hubiera escrito en un castellano más simple "valores cercanos a los 18 €" "valori intorno a € 18"


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah, ok. Allora se è un sostantivo, meglio dire "valori vicini a", anche perché mi sembra sia correlato a "livelli".


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Otro intento... "una quantità vicina agli 18 euro" "un prezzo approssimativo agli 18 euro" ¿qué tal?


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto:
No se refiere a que los valores están próximos a los 18 euros. En este caso es equivalente a expresiones del tipo:
Hasta los 18 años se movió en entornos de alta sociedad.


Pero tranquiiiiiiloooo, que ya lo he dicho bastantes veces. Si quieren insistir en que la frase está mal escrita, por mi sigan.


Por cierto: "Entorno" dejará de ser adverbio cuando "cerca" o "próximo" o "alrededor" dejen de serlo. A no ser que se trate de un sustantivo; y en ese caso no entiendo a qué viene el llevarme la contraria, visto que soy yo quien lo está considerando sustantivo.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Insisto:
> No se refiere a que los valores están próximos a los 18 euros. En este caso es equivalente a expresiones del tipo:
> Hasta los 18 años se movió en entornos de alta sociedad.


 
¿Cómo se podría reformular esa frase en español entonces? No consigo entender bien eso.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Tal y como yo lo veo. Está hablando del precio de las acciones de Endesa. Lo que nos indica es que el precio de la acción tiene como soporte (valor a partir del cual la tendencia pasa de ser vendedora a compradora) 16,35 € (valor exacto), y por otro lado, el valor de la resistencia (valor a partir del cual la tendencia pasa de ser vendedora a compradora) se mueve en el entorno de los 18 € (aquí el valor no es tan exacto).

En cualquier caso, la frase es bastante complicada de entender.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

Tengo un texto de Ámbito Financiero:

_A lo largo de las últimos meses la curva de precios_ [de las acciones]_ de la eléctrica Endesa viene desarrollando una tendencia neutral_ [no sube ni baja mucho]_ dentro de un amplio rango de precios, concretamente aquel que tiene como base_ [también llamado piso, precio mínimo]_ y soporte_ [precio que es difícil de bajar_] fundamental niveles de 16,35 euros y como techo_ [precio máximo]_ y resistencia_ [precio que es difícil de superar]_ *entornos de*_ [valores vecinos a] _*18 euros*._


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Tengo un texto de Ámbito Financiero:
> 
> _A lo largo de las últimos meses la curva de precios_ [de las acciones]_ de la eléctrica Endesa viene desarrollando una tendencia neutral_ [no sube ni baja mucho]_ dentro de un amplio rango de precios, concretamente aquel que tiene como base_ [también llamado piso, precio mínimo]_ y soporte_ [precio que es difícil de bajar_] fundamental niveles de 16,35 euros y como techo_ [precio máximo]_ y resistencia_ [precio que es difícil de superar]_ *entornos de*_ [valores vecinos a] _*18 euros*._



Cuidado: Puede llevar a confusión, de entrada parece que hayas encontrado un texto tal cual lo has escrito, paréntesis incluidos.

No lo veo como Antpax.


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Cuidado: Puede llevar a confusión, de entrada parece que hayas encontrado un texto tal cual lo has escrito, paréntesis incluidos.
> 
> No lo veo como Antpax.



Hola:

Ciertamente, la frase es complicada y podría tener varias interpretaciones. Sin embargo, estoy con Iri, tampoco entiendo qué quieres decir con:



> No se refiere a que los valores están próximos a los 18 euros. En este caso es equivalente a expresiones del tipo:
> Hasta los 18 años se movió en entornos de alta sociedad.



No lo veo claro, lo siento. ¿Podrías explayarte un pelín? 

Gracias.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tal y como yo lo veo. Está hablando del precio de las acciones de Endesa. Lo que nos indica es que el precio de la acción tiene como soporte (valor a partir del cual la tendencia pasa de ser vendedora a compradora) 16,35 € (valor exacto), y por otro lado, el valor de la resistencia (valor a partir del cual la tendencia pasa de ser vendedora a compradora) se mueve en el entorno de los 18 € (aquí el valor no es tan exacto).
> 
> En cualquier caso, la frase es bastante complicada de entender.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Hola Ant 
Con lo que has
 puesto entre paréntesis ya se va "aclarando" el sentido de esas palabritas del texto. Sin embargo, efectivamente es todo bastante complicado.




0scar said:


> Tengo un texto de Ámbito Financiero:
> 
> _A lo largo de las últimos meses la curva de precios_ [de las acciones]_ de la eléctrica Endesa viene desarrollando una tendencia neutral_ [no sube ni baja mucho]_ dentro de un amplio rango de precios, concretamente aquel que tiene como base_ [también llamado piso, precio mínimo]_ y soporte_ [precio que es difícil de bajar_] fundamental niveles de 16,35 euros y como techo_ [precio máximo]_ y resistencia_ [precio que es difícil de superar]_ *entornos de*_ [valores vecinos a] _*18 euros*._


 
Gracias, Oscar. Esto también me ayuda un poquito


----------



## 0scar

_Base, techo, soporte, resistencia_ se traducen literalmente al italiano.


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, ¿pero también en un contexto económico?


----------



## 0scar

Sí, pero especificamente en el contexto de los mercados de valores, esta jerga es propia de los mercados de valores y su análisis técnico.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADFA_en&q=tetto+base+resistenza+supporto+mercato&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Ya, ¿pero también en un contexto económico?



Hola Iri:

Encontré esto, por si te vale de algo:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistenza_(finanza)

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Vale. Gracias Antpax y Oscar por vuestra ayuda


----------

